# Garage lighting - your suggestions



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just moved into a new house and got my first ever garage . Plan to use it so I can effectively detail my car.

Its a standard size double garage but only has some rubbish flo lights, just two of them.

I want to get electrician around to fit some new ones but what should I go for and how should I arrange the fittings?


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

You will need all sorts of lights, some LED lights show up certain marks better, metal halide show up other marks better. I always wanted to rig up lights on a pipe which are on runners so that they could be moved, this would be awesome!


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Cold white LED light show defects very well


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Good quality LED,last long/cost less to run/no heat build up and a nice light to them


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can stand the heat and running costs metal halide lights are good.

If you can stand the cost LED's are good.

Don't discount fluro lights. They are cheap to buy and cheap to run. You just need loads of them. If you get quality tubes the colour consistency is decent.

If I was lighting a double garrage I'd buy six or eight of these and line them up end to end along the same direction the car is parked.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Multiple Fluorescents in a grid arrangement. Use a local Electrical Wholesale place as they will be cheapest.

Ebay LED Flood lights on stands for task based lighting and swirl spotting.

Halide is overkill for an amateur and the LED floods will suffice.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd go with 8 5 foot twin lamp florescent fittings. Two rows of four. 
58W/865 lamps will be bright enough and give you a more natural looking good light to work with.
Leave the existing flood lights up.
Then a halogen work light to move around and plug in where you want it.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Considered some flo's wall mounted?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

As a sparks who fits light all the time the best light I have found are: 

Dextra EPAK280 - 2 x 80w tubes
Or
Dextra EPAK180 - 1 x 80w tube

The best light tube for them is the general electric - high output tube which is a very white light.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 9 x T5 5ft fluro tube lights in mine. Bright enough for what I use mine for.


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

I've just put 3x 5ft jcc led fittings in mine down the centre. It's 5m by 6m long and I was very impressed by the light they give off! There not cheap but I hope they will last long enough to make buying them worthwhile.


----------



## prodetailer (Jun 15, 2014)

you could try fluorescent fittings down each side of the garage on the angle where the wall meets the ceiling, like in a spray booth


----------



## laingyla (Dec 5, 2010)

weve been looking at getting smd led floodlights at each corner and led strip lights


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Right I'm finally getting around to getting this sorted.

I'm just bit confused. I'm gonna go with the florescent lighting in a grid formation but how many do I use in my garage? As many as I can fit in the length? Also do I put the lights in line with the car when its in the garage?

Are single or double fittings best? Which best make fittings should I go for?


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

bogbloke said:


> Right I'm finally getting around to getting this sorted.
> 
> I'm just bit confused. I'm gonna go with the florescent lighting in a grid formation but how many do I use in my garage? As many as I can fit in the length? Also do I put the lights in line with the car when its in the garage?
> 
> Are single or double fittings best? Which best make fittings should I go for?


Hi mate what's the exact floor area size of garage and what mounting height is the ceiling ? Is it flat or pitched roof .? Let me know dimensions and what roughly you have to spend on lighting and I can do a base light scheme with these details have worked in electrical wholesale / lighting design for last 30 years you can send me private message if you prefer

Will wait for details :thumb:


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

asspur96 said:


> Hi mate what's the exact floor area size of garage and what mounting height is the ceiling ? Is it flat or pitched roof .? Let me know dimensions and what roughly you have to spend on lighting and I can do a base light scheme with these details have worked in electrical wholesale / lighting design for last 30 years you can send me private message if you prefer
> 
> Will wait for details :thumb:


Just sent you a PM asspur96 :thumb:


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

bogbloke said:


> Just sent you a PM asspur96 :thumb:


can u let us know as well as I looking to do my double garage same as u just 2 energy saver bulbs at moment in a standard new build double garage 5.1 x 5 mtrs pitched roof beam to floor 2,3mtr roof


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Guys just get these lights - 
EPK280 2 x 80w

http://www.dextralighting.co.uk/products/industrial/ecopak/

They come with 80w high Output lamps, this is a really bright white light


----------

